# The history of Rugby Radio Station - new book



## Jonathan H. (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi all
Just received my copy of the newly published book 'The history of Rugby Radio Station' written by ex Station Manager Malcolm Hancock.
Book is well worth buying at £5.99 + postage and has 235 pages packed with text and photos. There is a section on maritime services as well as MSF, the Cold War and the construction centre, with a photo of a Portishead key they had made.
Apparently, all sale proceeds are going to local charites around the Rugby area.
Further details here: http://rugbyradiostation.co.uk/the-history-of-rugby-radio-station/

Cheers
Jonathan


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

I've ordered a copy.


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

I got my copy today. I have to say it's excellent quality for the price. So far I'm very impressed !!


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

BobClay said:


> I got my copy today. I have to say it's excellent quality for the price. So far I'm very impressed !!


Me too! (Applause)(Applause)


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

And me.


----------

